# Canadian pilots in Kandahar get long-awaited Chinook helicopters



## RackMaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Excellent news and hopefully this is a turning point, helping to get more rounds down range and keep the "boots" safe. ;)

As well, it's great to welcome Canadian "birds" back to the battle.  





> *Pilots in Kandahar get long-awaited Chinook helicopters*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Thursday, October 30, 2008 |  3:45 PM ET  Comments46Recommend22*
> 
> ...


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 31, 2008)

Gotta Love our Canadian Brothers!!! I live in Michigan and have spent a lot of time in Canada! What a beautiful country!!!


----------



## CBH99 (Dec 14, 2008)

Not sure what part of Canada you visited...but being from Michigan, I'm assuming you've spent most of your time out east??  (Ontario and area??)

You should come out to the wild west & prairies....thats where the real fun is      Nothing better than flat fields and grain elevators!!


----------

